
Show HN: A toy spreadsheet in Vue.js - ToJans
http://tojans.me/vuexel/#/sheets/examplesheet
======
fiatjaf
This is amazing. You can write HTML, JS, everything!

Perhaps you should allow returning Promises, defining variables or requiring
pieces of code from other parts.

I'm thinking about what we can do with this that is impossible with Excel.

